# Mountain Rose vs Frontier



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey all,

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I thought this forum may be appropriate.
I am planning on putting the ingredients together to make my own "green drink" and am wondering who has better quality herbs...MR or Frontier? I'll be purring Spirulina, Dulse, and Chorella in it and am concerned with mercury on those. I know that the Spirulina from Frontier is from a man-made pond and organic, so it's good.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!

Michelle


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Mountain Rose, hands down. Much fresher.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

I've ordered from both companies quite a bit and overall I'm more impressed with Mt. Rose.


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyMom* 
I've ordered from both companies quite a bit and overall I'm more impressed with Mt. Rose.

Same here.
They are super committed to purity and have very high standards across the board. Great service too.

fp


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Absolutely Mountain Rose.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I've ordered from both and 100% prefer Mountain Rose.


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

Mountainn Rose! Good stuff.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I've ordered from both and Mt Rose has the best quality and best customer service. I







Mt Rose!!


----------

